# Leather keyrings



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

New addition to the club shop - TTOC branded leather keyring with a built in 8GB USB stick for handy files, in-car music, etc.

Shop link: http://bit.ly/1iOU3Mt

*Only £10 including postage*


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tbf, I quite like that !

Well done TTOC for once [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks very nice, any pics with it opened, showing posn of USB connector.
Hoggy.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Looks very nice, any pics with it opened, showing posn of USB connector.
> Hoggy.


 Bottom pic hogster


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Looks very nice, any pics with it opened, showing posn of USB connector.
> ...


Hi, Pics don't show for me, even "opening in new tab" brings up ssl error.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Leather strap clips to the metal with a magnet - nice and chunky feel to the keyring


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

TT Owners Club said:


> Leather strap clips to the metal with a magnet - nice and chunky feel to the keyring


I prefer my one with a bottle opener on it


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

These work for you Hoggy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,That's better, Thanks.
Original image shows like this or SSL error









Hoggy.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure why you're getting that - the pics were just dragged into a public Dropbox folder


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT Owners Club said:


> Not sure why you're getting that - the pics were just dragged into a public Dropbox folder


Hi,Never mind, everyone can see the pics now.  
Probably too wide for normal use with other drives in place, but will order one just because it's TTOC & with carriage cheap enough. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I've ordered one, 45 left.  
Hoggy.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hope there are some left on pay day


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

44 left now :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

43  lol

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

12 sold already from the first batch of 50 - might need to order another batch soon from the supplier 

Would there be any demand for a brown leather version compared to the black leather?

We're not sure but let's put it out there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Colour wise I don't know, but carriage Inc, did it for me.
Hoggy.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Got one!!

What a good price and they look really good.

Looking forward to getting it!

Also tickets bought for eventt14!! At last!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Think I was the first to order though [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

tonksy26 said:


> Think I was the first to order though [smiley=book2.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Well 

I have a better one as it's got a beer bottle opener attached to it I got it last week at the NE TTOC meet


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

how about in suede ?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Suede not an option as far as we know, but we can ask the supplier 

There is also a white leather option, but it looks, well, rubbish


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT Owners Club said:


> Suede not an option as far as we know, but we can ask the supplier
> 
> There is also a white leather option, but it looks, well, rubbish


Hi, Alcantara.??  
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Ordered two  Looks very nice!

Cheers


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine came today (as well as a text from the TTOC  )

A lot smaller than I thought it was going to be but then again it is to go on your keys :roll:

Nice little thing anyway 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Received mine today & very nice. Well worth £10 Inc carriage, 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Glad you like

We'd put it next to an Audi key in the pictures for scale to let people see the size


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine arrived to day, pity I am at work until next Tuesday


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mine wont arrive till next Tuesday ;(

J
xx


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I've already received mine and looks great, thank you very much!


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

22 left now


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We're likely going to be re-ordering a batch of the very popular black leather keyrings with 8gb USB sticks in the next few days

Alcantara and suede options are NOT available from the supplier

Is there any demand for a brown leather version at all?

Speak up now if you would like them - we need to at least 10-15 firm expressions before we will order


----------

